# Decided to get an ebike, have a few questions



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry if something similar has been posted already but I'm looking for input from current/previous owners. I currently own a GT Avalanche 29er and love it, but already want to make the jump up to an ebike without going to full suspension first. I'd like to keep it around 4500-5k max and I've been looking at a few Haibikes that I like but wanted to see what else is out there or anything else forum users here would recommend. I mostly do Trail riding, some street but generally a little bit of everything. Would prefer a full suspension setup but open to a hardtail too. Looking for good power and battery life as well. I look forward to hearing everyone's recommendations, and please attach pictures too if you don't mind. Thanks all!


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

In my family, We have 4 haibikes. They are great.
Get a full suspension, and the slackest head angle.

Xduro is great

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

Awesome! What models do you all own? I started paying attention to Haibike after watching a bunch of Sam Pilgrim video's who's sponsored by them and always receivesthe newest best setup available lol.


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

Not sure where you live but Current Bikes in Santa Cruz has good deals on Haibikes which seems to be great value. I went on a Pivot Shuttle Demo ride with them last year and was sold on the fun factor and 0% financing Since it’s more than your budget it probably doesn’t make sense to spend more.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

jonathanc10 said:


> Awesome! What models do you all own? I started paying attention to Haibike after watching a bunch of Sam Pilgrim video's who's sponsored by them and always receivesthe newest best setup available lol.


One fat six, snow bike, my wife's, one nduro 10.0 mine, in the us, squaw, then one nduro 8.0 mine, and one nduro 2.0 my wife's, in France, where we are now.

Good bikes, great geometry, reliable.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Im in a similar boat as the OP with a slightly smaller budget. I looked at the Haibike at first but I'm a little concerned that I won't love how it descends. I'm also a concerned about the shorter travel dropper post that comes with it. I would definitely like to hear more about the Haibike from those that ride them.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

eman555 said:


> Im in a similar boat as the OP with a slightly smaller budget. I looked at the Haibike at first but I'm a little concerned that I won't love how it descends. I'm also a concerned about the shorter travel dropper post that comes with it. I would definitely like to hear more about the Haibike from those that ride them.


The dropper travel issue for my Haibike is not travel, it is that the low position is high, because of the bent seat stay design. On a EMTB, I discovered that I climb AND descend with the seat dropped. It is so much fun sitting low and shifting your weight over the back wheel to chug up those climbs. I mainly raise the saddle for the flats.


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm located in Illinois


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jack7782 said:


> The dropper travel issue for my Haibike is not travel, it is that the low position is high, because of the bent seat stay design. On a EMTB, I discovered that I climb AND descend with the seat dropped. It is so much fun sitting low and shifting your weight over the back wheel to chug up those climbs. I mainly raise the saddle for the flats.
> View attachment 1341543


Beautiful bike! I never thought deciding on which bike to get in the emtb world would be such a difficult decision but it sure as hell has been so far lol. I'm the type of person that has always done a bunch of my own research when buying something and I've certainly read alot about this intriguing new world of cycling(to me), however if I can get real world reviews and opinions before spending this much money I most definitely want to. Thanks to everyone who's posted this far, please keep the coming. Not just limited to Haibike either, if anyone else wants to sell me on why their bike would be a good option for me I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Depends on your riding style and trails. We climb a lot here in Colorado and a lot of my trails are fast and twisty too, so I wanted a more nimble bike with short chainstays if possible. There are two bikes I know of that are designed this way- the Santa Cruz Heckler and the Pivot Shuttle. If you just want something to fly up and bomb down open trails, something like the Levo or YT or Trek would work great. You can get used to most anything but I prefer short chainstays for fast twisty trails and mini-link suspensions for climbing.


----------



## youth slayer (Apr 13, 2010)

jonathanc10 said:


> Sorry if something similar has been posted already but I'm looking for input from current/previous owners. I currently own a GT Avalanche 29er and love it, but already want to make the jump up to an ebike without going to full suspension first. I'd like to keep it around 4500-5k max and I've been looking at a few Haibikes that I like but wanted to see what else is out there or anything else forum users here would recommend. I mostly do Trail riding, some street but generally a little bit of everything. Would prefer a full suspension setup but open to a hardtail too. Looking for good power and battery life as well. I look forward to hearing everyone's recommendations, and please attach pictures too if you don't mind. Thanks all!


What can I say I bought a used Cannondale moterra 2018 100 miles on it for 3 k.All I can tell you from what I've seen the Cannondale is by far one of the best deals because price point is a major factor for most people.specialized is awesome with great warranty as always as well.They all seem pretty good with similar output in power.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Whatever bike you get, bosch or Yamaha motors.
No sense being a beta tester for specialized

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

I have 1 year old Haibike Xduro Nduro 2.0 and unfortunately I was just starting out with mountain biking in general and being used to road bikes got a size too big for me, fine for cross country trails but on descents feels like I am riding a dirt bike so I am way too scared of any descents that are not a straight line or close to being a straight line  And yes, the dropper post is way too high in the lowest position.

My 12 year old son is already my height so next year he'll be perfect for the Haibike. In the meantime I just got Turbo Levo at my LBS. I am 5'9'' and to my surprise Turbo Levo "small" was much more comfortable for me than a "medium"


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If this fits you, it's a good deal:









deleted


deleted




www.mtbr.com


----------

